# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > مباحث و مقالات فراگیر مهندسی نرم افزار >  درخواست خلاصه مقاله يا ترجمه كتاب Advanced Software Testing - Vol. 1

## majidshirazy

با سلام خدمت تمامي دوستان و اساتيد 
آيا كسي در مورد كتاب 
*Advanced Software Testing - Vol. 1: Guide to the ISTQB Advanced Certification as an Advanced Test Analyst (Rockynook Computing)*
خلاصه مقاله انگليسي و يا فارسي يا اينكه كلا ترجمه ش رو نداره؟
اگر هزينه هم داشته باشه قابل مذاكره ست.

----------


## amirbidokhti

برای تهیه خلاصه مقاله یا ترجمه مقاله و ترجمه کتاب میتونید به سایت های ترجمه تخصصی مثل ترجمیک مراجعه کنید.
موفق باشید.

----------


## tarjome3000

شما میتوانید از خدمات ترجمه کتاب و ترجمه فوری مقاله شرکت پارس 68 بهرمند شوید .کامل شما را راهنمایی میکنند.

----------


## tarjome3000

> با سلام خدمت تمامي دوستان و اساتيد 
> آيا كسي در مورد كتاب 
> *Advanced Software Testing - Vol. 1: Guide to the ISTQB Advanced Certification as an Advanced Test Analyst (Rockynook Computing)*
> 
> 
> خلاصه مقاله انگليسي و يا فارسي يا اينكه كلا ترجمه ش رو نداره؟
> اگر هزينه هم داشته باشه قابل مذاكره ست.



شما میتوانید از خدمات ترجمه کتاب و ترجمه فوری مقاله شرکت پارس 68 بهرمند شوید .کامل شما را راهنمایی میکنند.

----------


## mahdikoochooloo

این سایته خیلی کم هزینه می گیره بنظرم ارزشش رو داره 
http://translateyar.ir

----------


## iranian_tara

با سلام خدمت دوستان گرامی،مدتی هست که با مجموعه ترجمات آشنا شدم. همکاری با این مجموعه لذت بخش هست. پشتیبانی شون واقعا عالی هست. خیلی سریع فایل تون رو برآورد هزینه می کنند. تیم پشتیبانی قوی دارن و ترجمه شون هم خیلی خوب هست. برای ترجمه رفع سرقت ادبی ،  پارافرایز یا هر ترجمه دیگه ای هم می تونید به این سایت مراجعه کنید. هزینه هاشون هم منطقی هست.

----------


## ترجمه فوری

مرجع ترجمه های دانشجویی ومقالات ISI                        
*isyar.ir*

----------


## unipaper

در فرآیند ترجمه مقاله لازم به ذکر است که کل مقاله ترجمه می گردد , از جمله عنوان , مقدمه , توضیحات و منابع و اگر توضیحاتی خاص در صورت بازبینی مجدد باشد به صورت پارامترهای مهم در جداولی در مقاله ارائه میگردد ( در صورت نیاز )
مراجع و منابع در مقالات همواره از بخش های مهم یک مقاله به حساب می آید , این موارد نیز توسط مترجم به دقت بررسی خواهد شد
این سایت هم دارای خدمات *ترجمه مقاله* به کلیه زبان ها است البته ترجمه مقاله تو دسته بندی ترجمه تخصصی هست که ترجمه کتاب نیز جزو این دسته خواهد بود

----------


## roosta2

من از سایت پارس ترنس برای ترجمه مقاله تخصصی خودم استفاده کردم و واقعا راضی بودم. آدرسشو برات می زارم:
https://parstrans.net/

----------


## daneshgostarprj

سلام برای *ترجمه کتاب* و *ترجمه مقاله* می توانید از خدمات ترجمه سایت دانش گستر استفاده کنید. کیفیت بالا و هزینه مناسب از ویژگی های سایت ما می باشد. اگر شرایط اقتصادی مد نظر شماست می توانید از *ترجمه دانشجویی و دانشگاهی* ما استفاده کنید.

----------

